# Billing OV Consult vs Hospital Consult



## crowemd (Feb 20, 2012)

Coders,

If a patient is seen in the office for a Consult and admitted to the hospital by the PCP per the Consult which should be billed, the OV Consult or the hospital Consult?  My cardiology physicians typically don't like to do the H&P and usually have the PCP do the admit when they feel the patient should be admitted.  So, should I bill the OV or the hospital consult?  I feel like the Hospital consult should be billed, but I am being told by "compliance" that since this is a consult in the office and him having already documented the problem "chest pain" then the OV should be billed not the hospital consult.....


Any help and clarification on this would be greatly appreciated.


----------



## LindaEV (Feb 20, 2012)

If the service was provided in the office, then you should bill the office consult. 

I am not clear however, if your doc also went later to the hospital to see the patient again? Is that why you considering a hospital consult code?


----------

